
Microsoft announces ad-supported Office 2010 Starter Edition - Flemlord
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/10/microsoft-announces-ad-supported-office-starter-2010.ars
======
manish
No thanks, I will use google docs Edit: Microsoft does not yet realize the
threat it has from OO of google docs. Google did not give a limited capability
search for free users. I read in one of PG's essays, "Get all the users and
advertisers will follow. I can only see a half hearted effort from Microsoft,
which will never capture all users. I would rather prefer full functionality
OO compared to half functionality MS office.

------
CrazedGeek
It would be nice if MS said what type of ad would be shown (banner ad in
toolbar à la Opera would be good).

